# FibaFuse Experiences?



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanted to know what some of your experiences have been with FibaFuse. 

I'm starting to think I'm a believer in the product.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here you go, Read yourself silly.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/fibafuse-thoughts-views-1175/


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Only used it on a small one room job for my mom, ran it thru my taper, rolled and 2.5 head for the angles. No problems. Picking 3-ways..... what picking? Almost effortless!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dont dry tape with it. 
dont wipe it with your knife like paper
dont use as tp
dont keep the same t shirt on after your tape coat and hug your wife when you get home


----------



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

cazna said:


> Here you go, Read yourself silly.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/fibafuse-thoughts-views-1175/


I should really start using the search functions on forums. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I was reading this forum and I fell asleep:drink:
but I did think of my next tool I am going to make


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats true dedication ice.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MudTaper said:


> I should really start using the search functions on forums. :thumbsup:


World of knowledge all there bro.


----------

